# Writting music?



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Feb 23, 2016)

What type of music do you like to listen to when you write? For me it depends on the current tone of what I'm writing.

If it's a more horror tone, I generally listen to the Dead Space or Metro OSTs.











And for a more action/general sci-fi tone I'll usually play the Halo or Mass Effect OSTs.










I find these game OSTs are all I need for my science fiction writing and they have worked pretty well so far.

What type of stories do you usually write? And what type of music do you find helpful/inspiring?​


----------



## Fopfox (Mar 17, 2016)

Metro is handy, especially the menu theme for the original game. Some of Stalker's music too is good when you're writing melancholy.

The one song that I've used the most and can be used rather generally is Grace's theme from Planescape:






Something about it just works really well to get your mind working.


----------



## Notkastar (Mar 17, 2016)

Would have to be ether the song that's taken over my life recently:




I can't stop listen to this (>@_@)>[Fang's Theme]
I just work with everything!

Or something from my "Times of the Day" playlists:

Music for Day
(Something energetic)

Music for Studying
(Something to play in the background)

Music for Night
(Something soothing)

(￣▽￣)ノ Also got a playlist for Battling in Video Games
and for when I Exercise ever other day.


----------



## Scar_Travis (Apr 24, 2016)

Honestly, for me it's none. When I feel creative and want to express my own ideas and style, listening to another person's art tends to make me sort of mimic them without trying to. And I don't want that, I want to give people who I really am and not just a crappy copy of something they already have


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 25, 2016)

Whenever I'm writing, no matter the genre or mood, generally I'll put on some sort of rock album. Mainly Fall out boy, Sum41 or All Time Low...


----------



## reptile logic (Apr 25, 2016)

When I'm creating, silence is required, as well as little or no other activity in my space. Any outside stimulus interferes with my thought processes. During editing, music is good as long as it is kept low. I also prefer instrumental only; as lyrics tend to feel to me like someone is talking over my shoulder.


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Jul 28, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> Whenever I'm writing, no matter the genre or mood, generally I'll put on some sort of rock album. Mainly Fall out boy, Sum41 or All Time Low...


I've been doing this a lot more often lately. Usually Starset or Rise Against.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Jul 28, 2016)

I've only done one piece of digital art in my entire life, and only a handful of traditional sketches. The music I most often listen to is Waterflame, though it doesn't exactly match what I create.


Ashkay Snowhunter said:


> Usually Starset or Rise Against.


Hell yes. Rise Against is one of my favorite bands!


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Jul 28, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> I've only done one piece of digital art in my entire life, and only a handful of traditional sketches. The music I most often listen to is Waterflame, though it doesn't exactly match what I create.
> 
> Hell yes. Rise Against is one of my favorite bands!


Awesome. They're one my favorites too. My favorite song by them is Savior, what's yours?


----------



## Tetrachroma (Jul 28, 2016)

Ashkay Snowhunter said:


> Awesome. They're one my favorites too. My favorite song by them is Savior, what's yours?


Hmm... Tough choice, and I suck at deciding on things. I guess either Endgame, The Great Die-Off, Zero Visibility, or Chamber the Cartridge.


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Jul 28, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> Hmm... Tough choice, and I suck at deciding on things. I guess either Endgame, The Great Die-Off, Zero Visibility, or Chamber the Cartridge.


Those are all pretty good.


----------

